# road dogs and noob questions



## Heron (Apr 11, 2011)

hey, im thinking about maybe travelling around the country. i dont have any details planned out yet really but it's definitely something i want to do. i have a few questions that y'all may be able to help with.

i was thinking about adopting a dog from a shelter to come along with me. is this a good idea? i heard the term 'road dog' around here and saw people who travelled with dogs. i assume it makes a lot harder to hitchhike if you have a big dog along with you, so are most people that have dogs train hoppers rather than hitchhikers? also, idk if anyone has experience with it, but do you think a shelter would let someone without an address to put down adopt a dog? can anyone who's had a road dog explain how they take care of their furry friend on the road- how/where you feed/wash it, etc? sorry if my questions seem dumb or obvious but any help/links are appreciated.


----------



## MrD (Apr 11, 2011)

Heron said:


> but any help/links are appreciated.



Check out this one website, most of your questions have been answered there already!
www.squattheplanet.com


----------



## Heron (Apr 11, 2011)

MrD said:


> Check out this one website, most of your questions have been answered there already!
> www.squattheplanet.com


 
thanks man, though i wouldn't have made the thread if search turned up the answers.


----------



## MrD (Apr 11, 2011)

Well at least you ran a search before posting.
+1 internet.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 11, 2011)

The best dogs for traveling are the ones you raise on the road. I'm not saying it'd be impossible with a rescue dog, but it's sure be a lot harder. The term "road dog" normally refers to someone you're traveling with, not an actual dog. I've known plenty of hitchikers with dogs, but yes, it will make some people pass you by.


----------



## Heron (Apr 11, 2011)

lmao @ me not knowing that road dog referred to hoomans ~__~ i may travel with a human but i think traveling with a canine comrade would be great. (seems like people that travel with dogs agree ) so it's best to raise it on the road then... that makes sense. i guess it's best to raise a dog from a puppy in any case tho.


----------



## trystero (Apr 11, 2011)

it's probably a better idea to travel a bit and get the hang of it before you take a dog with you. lots more ways to endanger yourself when you've got a pet to look after. and without knowing what your doing could endanger it.


----------



## RnJ (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree, maybe travel alone first. Pro of having a dog is a bit of protection, and also getting a ride with some people who like dogs more than they like humans. Cons are having to feed and take care of your dog, having him bark at stupid things when you're trying to stay low and avoid cops/railyard security, and some people who would never pick up a hitcher, let alone one with a dirty dog that 'might attack them.'

I love dogs, especially outdoor ones. But every time I hear one bark, I am reminded of why I don't own one.


----------



## makinglovetomontreal (Apr 11, 2011)

you did not need to create this thread to answer those questions-you could have just read a lot of threads and that coupled with common sense coulda' tole you what road dog actually meant--but whatever 

learning is a dangerous experience--- dont bring a dog until you know you can protect it just as much as it can protect you


----------



## trotsky (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd hold off on the dog, considering what your last plan for getting on the road was......


----------



## 614 crust (Apr 13, 2011)

ugh really


----------



## BrainDeadUnit (Apr 13, 2011)

At least we have someone asking questions instead of actually taking a dog out and getting themselves AND the dog killed.


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy (Apr 13, 2011)

How about some positive feedback? The kid wants to know & is lost. Why is it such an issue to help someone out? What's with the put downs kids? Were all in this together, remember? Be arrogant & foolish. You'll probably finish last. 
Thumbs up BrainDeadUnit.


----------



## 614 crust (Apr 13, 2011)

simple answer if you don't know how to take care of a dog on the road don't take one
I see way too many neglected / not properly cared for pets on the road as is.


----------



## Myechtatel (Apr 13, 2011)

well here's the summary, my opinion, and some additional info:

-road dog=someone you travel with
-don't get a dog yet. not only do you need to figure out how to travel first but you really need to think about if you want one. it will hold you back(ex. going into stores). it does have a lot of advantages though. point is, you can go from not having a dog to having a dog relatively easily. but going the other way around is hard if you want to find the dog a good home. 
-the shelter will not let you adopt a dog if you're homeless. give them an address of your friend or family member.
-the dog will cost you money but will double or triple the amount of money you make flying a sign or busking, depending on how cute the dog is. i've never paid for food. people will buy it for you, you can dumpster it or get it free from any shelter. but shots, check-ups, heartworm medicine, etc. costs money.
-raise the dog on the road. get a dog that is a only a few months old. get a dog that likes being outside. something with short hair and a good bit of energy. 
-choose the dog carefully. i got a dog after two months of travelling and didn't think about it as much as i should have. i got lucky though. she turned out to be amazing. 50% of it is how you train and raise them though. which is why you get a puppy. she's a 25-30 pound doberman/terrier mix who likes to walk sleep and play, very obedient, loves being in the woods and is protective but friendly. i recommend smaller dogs. they eat less, make you stand out less, don't take up too much space in the tent and are easier to get rides with. plus they're generally cuter and people like that. 


good luck.


----------



## Diagaro (Apr 13, 2011)

trystero said:


> it's probably a better idea to travel a bit and get the hang of it before you take a dog with you. lots more ways to endanger yourself when you've got a pet to look after. and without knowing what your doing could endanger it.


 
Yes. 100% true.

And while some people will pass you up in hitching scenarios seeing you with a dog, more people will see your dog and not you and pick you up. I cant count on all my fingers and toes the times I've had someone say to me that they figgure that I aint such a bad person if my dog likes me, like people with dogs are not murderers and rapists.
Just to fuck with those people I answer that I hate dogs. Its full of lulz.


----------



## Diagaro (Apr 13, 2011)

As an after thought.
Heres my dog, Duke, 





I had found him in bumfucksville southwest Arkansas, he was homebummin it hardcore, trash and mud puddles and the occasional handouts. 
Hes some kind of terrier mix, never EVER barks, fuckin adores the shit outta some kids, sits with me looking at passer byers expectantly when flying a sign or hitching, loves truck bed rides and grainer porches, is loving and loyal (although too curious for his own good - will wander off if not leashed and anchored) also light enough that I can carry him if hes too tired or hot to walk on his own or if some bigger or meaner animal comes too close - Hes my buddy, My best friend and I don't need anyone else - point I'm tryin to make is this; I hate dogs BUT I needed him and he needed me and we were meant to travel together - everything happens when its supposed to, how its supposed to. Don't force nothing but use your heart and whatever common sense you were born with to recognize a worthy opportunity when its presents itself. Don't force things, you go against the grain and your just gonna get splinters. Shit maybe your meant to have a ferret or two, rats, turtle, hawk, whatever! being alone sux but you should never seek companionship for your self only, thats selfish and you will inevitably harm the creature or person that you take into your world.

Found this (jack russel) terrier rescue in Arizona


----------



## MrD (Apr 13, 2011)

leathertrampgypsy said:


> how about some positive feedback?


nnnnooooo!!!!


----------



## Myechtatel (Apr 14, 2011)

haha. when i saw that dogs face i thought it was my dog! my dog looks exactly the same in the face but has a body that matches. black with tan paws and underbelly. like a min pin.


----------



## planet caravan (Apr 27, 2011)

i started traveling with my dog when she was just under a year, lab a blue heeler and shitton of energy so she's a goodass dog for taveling. but i had a job before i got her and got her a nice pack and all her shots and got her fixed (some people disagree w this but i don't need no train yard pups atm). it did take me longer to get the hang of riding trains starting with her though. i'm stoned and forgot where i was going but yeah, take care of it or people will hurt ya


----------



## SkyeDawg (Apr 29, 2011)

Honestly, I used to travel with a dog because I owned and was bonded with a dog when I lost my apartment and was forced out on the road. I still travel with a pet today, who had the good fortune to be born and raised indoors and has been acclimated to the wilderness slowly. 

The short answer is that having a pet on the road infinitely complicates things.

-Vaccinations
-Flea Meds
-Deworming
-Ticks
-Mange
-Heat and Cold hazards
-Wet Dog smell (almost NOBODY will pick up a dog in the rain)
-NO GREYHOUND BUSSES unless it's a service animal
-NO PASSENGER TRAINS
-Hard to fly on planes (you need a special case, bunch of money, and the animals hate flying)
-Reduces the length of time you can sit and busk/spange/fly a sign because the animal gets bored
-Some people will get mad at you for having a pet with you- presuming that you must be mistreating the pet, this stigma can be hard to shake
-If you get one of those fly-by-the-seat-of-your-pants jedi moments where you have a chance to get cleaned up and get some easy work or easy money, the pet can often prevent you from taking a great opportunity
-Dog food is heavy as hell and it makes your pack stink

The whole thing is you have to keep the animal well. If the animal is not well kept, you instantly become a walking hippie-stereotype of the idiot stoner with a poor, flea-ridden mut. If you don't REALLY know what you're doing- don't even THINK about it.

Honestly, I would NEVER IN A MILLION YEARS adopt a pet while on the road. That is crazy man. Why would you add that much hassle to your life?

I somehow always end up saddled in with a fuzzy lil bear- I think he's spirit-bonded with me or something. But I would never CHOOSE to adopt a pet while on the road. No way. If you find one who needs your help, or something, then it happens. But I wouldn't go looking for one!

As to young ass kids who can barely take care of themselves having litters of puppies in the woods and giving them out to all the other young ass kids who can barely take care of themselves:

IT'S CALLED KENNEL COUGH! If we let the woods fill up with puppies all the time it will spread massive DISEASE and eventually the HUMANS and OTHER ANIMALS will get sick from the overcrowding. A pet is a living being and the first and foremost consideration should be IS THIS GOOD FOR THE ANIMAL?

That being said. My pets have all loved the road. They would rather be running around having adventures with us than sitting cooped up in an apartment staring at the walls!


----------

